# Just Wasn't Meant To Be... :(



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Well all... I'd like to say thank you once again for all of your help for purchasing a new TT. It's been very informative throughout. So.... on to my story....

So I'm at the Milwaukee RV show and I'm checking out the 25RS... there was no 25RSS available for me to drool over so I had to settle.  So I'm at the 25RS display yelling "Hurry up Honey!" to the DW, with a boyish grin. As I'm waiting for her to arrive with the rest of the family, I'm just dreaming about getting inside this thing. The family arrives and the moment has come. I hurry inside and as I walk up the stairs I see that my dreams are soon to be confirmed when...

*WHAM!!!*









Now at this point in this rambling I bet you're wondering what the hell that wham was. Well for those of you who are Outback owners, I believe that's just about everyone! , will understand when I say that I forgot to mention that I'm 6'8" tall. So can you guess what that wham was now? 'Twas my melon head being compressed into my spine as I tried to walk in standing up!

Now there are things I can deal with in a TT... no craper... no problem... only a queen bed...sure no probs... but low ceiling??? Sorry... that, along with low ceiling fans, gives tall guys like me nightmares.

With that said... I didn't grab the Outback. I went with the Zeppelin (by Keystone) instead. I can stand straight up in that with about an inch to go. It's also an Ultralight so it's going to be easier on the TV.

C'est la vie as they say. All I know is that every time I see an Outback out there... I'll be hoping they redesign it with some height! 

Well... so now I have a TT! Had to get the Prodigy brake controller. Just thought I'd let people know that for all of those who don't want to pay the price. They're onsale at RV Wholesalers for $94!!







Thought I'd pass the info along for those looking for a good deal cause I don't know how long the sale is.

See everyone out on the road! I'll be the one drooling at your Outback!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

A full foot taller than me... I don't blame you for going with something that fits. Good luck with the new rig.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry the vertically challenged Outback didn't fit your 6'8" frame but feel free to stick around and congrats on your new Keystone Zeppelin









Is the noggin ok after the *wham*

Bill


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

After being this tall for the better part of my life, I've grown acustom to a bump here and there. I'm just glad I didn't dent it! They prob would have come back and said "You break it... you buy it!"


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow!







It never occurred to me that someone would face that experience (I'm only 5'2") and I'm really sorry that happened to you.







I was right up there in excitement with you until the WHAM and now I feel a little disappointed for you.







That said, I believe there's always a reason soooooooo......... Enjoy! Happy Camping! action


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Well all... I'd like to say thank you once again for all of your help for purchasing a new TT. It's been very informative throughout. So.... on to my story....
> 
> So I'm at the Milwaukee RV show and I'm checking out the 25RS... there was no 25RSS available for me to drool over so I had to settle.  So I'm at the 25RS display yelling "Hurry up Honey!" to the DW, with a boyish grin. As I'm waiting for her to arrive with the rest of the family, I'm just dreaming about getting inside this thing. The family arrives and the moment has come. I hurry inside and as I walk up the stairs I see that my dreams are soon to be confirmed when...
> 
> ...


Is there a "tall" joke you haven't heard yet?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That about sums it up. I'm 6'4" and it's a little tight. Check out the king bed mods and see if it helps you out with your Zep.

Good Luck and Congrats!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your WHAM!!!!
But glad to hear that you found a camper to meet your needs









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I feel your pain - I'm 6'5"

The interior height was my first consideration. I can only stand straight in the vent openings. But, my scrunching down a little at my height is quite a bit different than scrunching WAY down at 6'8"

All the best with the Zep.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad everything worked out and you got a trailer that "fits" your needs. Feel free to stick around this forum even though you don't have an Outback.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All of a sudden I feel short at 6 3









John


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Rob, we're looking for a center for our 30 and over team.









Sorry to hear about your experience! The height of the ceiling never occured to me until I showed the Outback to a friend of mine who is 6'4".

I'm glad you found a TT that will work for you. I know most 5ers have higher ceilings and I believe the new Sydney Edition Outbacks do too. My inlaws have a 5er with a ceiling fan, ceiling must be close to 8'.

Anyway, stick around on this forum and let us know how you like the Zeppelin.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rob,

Sorry the Outback did not work out for you. It's too bad we can't 'flip the roof' the way we 'flip the axles'. Oh well.









Congrats on the new Zep, though!








I'm sure you will have fun with it.

One question though... what is the ceiling height in the fivers? The bedroom is probably pretty tight, but what about the main living area?

And then there is Y-Guys Raptor, I believe he has about a three story atrium in that thing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I,m with John I feel short now at 6'4" Best of luck with the Zep We were looking at those as well. I really like most all of the Keystone lines. they all seem to well built and desinged. Got a friend that just bought a Laredo 28' bunk house He picks it up Saturday


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You don't look that tall in your picture. I looked at Zeps and like them quite a bit. What model did you get?


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Rob,
I am only 6'1" but have a buddie who is 6'5". I know that being that tall really sucks in a world designed for people who are 70 inches tall or less. Cars are a real bummer for my buddie, hard to find one that he can fit in. You have it even worse than he does!

I seem to remember the Outbacks being shorter in height as a way to have less of a frontal area exposed for ease of towing. Same with the sealed underbelly. Less wind resistance means better fuel economy for the TV. (sounded good when the salesman said it!)
They are a bit on the short side inside for you "giants".

Scott


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rob,
My 21 yr. old son is 6'6". If you think you had trouble getting into the DOOR, you should have tried the shower!







My son managed to get in, by way of the dome being in the middle, got a little wet, got out, and went to the bathhouse. SOMETHING tells me he wasn't too happy as it was about 23 degrees!!
Darlene action


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

we also looked at the zeppelin. was a very close second place for us. I'm sure you will love the new rig.

happy camping

scott


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow! I'm surprised I haven't seen this height subject brought up before. (Please keep in mind although the story is true, I originally posted here to mention the Prodigy sale. The height thing might be posted somewhere else.) Seems alot of people have some good stories to tell or at least keen observations regarding height. It's amazing how some of the "vertically challenged" take things like ceiling height for granted!









Campmg - As for my pic... that was taken while I was building my deck. Note that the DW took the pic from the second floor of the deck as I was standing on the first. (3' tier) Also note that the shot wasn't that much higher than me. That might give you an idea of the height invloved!









As for the model Zep we got... we picked up the Z291. I was worried about the length with my TV, but the Dealer and the Factory Rep I worked with provided references of people with the same TV I have... down to the gear ratio! One of them even came up with his TV and TT to show me how nice it pulled!







(Although the references were a niceity, just the fact that one of them just happened to be getting his TT ready for a trip and willing to bring it up to the dealer was just above and beyond!)

Needless to say it sold me! Bless the almighty Equal-i-zer/Prodigy setup!

Like I said before... I still love the Outbacks and as soon as they add another 4" to it, I'll be all over it!

Thanks all for the well wishes!

Oh yeah... Darlene... I feel so bad for your son... I couldn't even imagine using that shower! I'd keep the Doan's handy if I were you!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes here Rob, it does not matter what you originally posted. They can have a life of there own.









John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Well that smarts just thinking about it.

Who knows, maybe a few more WHAM's and you'd be closer to 6'2" or so.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey all! I'm going for the record of longest time of an active topic here.









So...

My Zeppelin Z291 was a great TT, I was able to walk around in it, there was room enough for the kids during a rainy day, it was easy to pull, the list goes on...

UNTIL... <insert 50's themed surprise music>.... the slide leaked this year over the winter.







I'm not talking about a little trickle here. I'm talking flooding like it was End of Days.







Water damage to the sofa, all the trim, bed frame, pass-thru, and to top it off... out of warranty.

To make a long story short, the I can fit in the Outbacks now!







I'll be picking up my new Outback 30QBHS tomorrow!!!

2 words...

GIGGITY GIGGITY!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

You'll love your Outback! I had a Zeppelin z303 and to not go into a lot of details after 3 months the slide started leaking like it had no seals....the outback has been trouble free so far.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

1jeep said:


> You'll love your Outback! I had a Zeppelin z303 and to not go into a lot of details after 3 months the slide started leaking like it had no seals....the outback has been trouble free so far.


Ok.. so you know what I'm talkin about on those Zep slides. Might as well not have even been there.

I wanted an Outback as my first TT anyway but I never had the TV to pull the 25RSS that I wanted. (That and the celing was 2" shorter than me!) I had a Durango 4.7/3.55 w/tow package. Did well with the lightweight Zep but not even close for the 25RSS.

Looking forward to the 30QBHS! From what PDX Doug has been saying, he loved pulling w/his Titan in the past. Looking forward to doing the same!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> You'll love your Outback! I had a Zeppelin z303 and to not go into a lot of details after 3 months the slide started leaking like it had no seals....the outback has been trouble free so far.


Ok.. so you know what I'm talkin about on those Zep slides. Might as well not have even been there.

I wanted an Outback as my first TT anyway but I never had the TV to pull the 25RSS that I wanted. (That and the celing was 2" shorter than me!) I had a Durango 4.7/3.55 w/tow package. Did well with the lightweight Zep but not even close for the 25RSS.

Looking forward to the 30QBHS! From what PDX Doug has been saying, he loved pulling w/his Titan in the past. Looking forward to doing the same!








[/quote]

oh yeah i know and Keystone knew also, it didnt take them more than 3 days to come back with a solution to ending my zep issue...

4.7 with those gears must have hurt on the hills, i have heard a lot of positive things about the titan.

good luck with your setup.


----------

